# 1950's Longines Flagship



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

hi guys,

Here is my recently repaired Longines Flagship 18k Gold from the 1950's. What do you think?

Will be selling this soon so I am interested in the collectability of this piece.

cheers


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

well,its not a diver so thats at least 50% of folk on here wouldnt collect it!!!

BUT I would. Beautiful.


----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Bridgeman, Its a really nice dress watch although I wear it for every day use at the moment.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

easiest way to find out its 'collectability' -which is another word for 'value' is to use ebay finished auctions listings.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

certainly to my taste, what movement is in it?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful! If that was in my collection it would probably be the last one I would sell!:buba:


----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Thomas,

How do I find that answer out for you?

Avo, I wouldnt sell it if I didnt have another, more practical, watch in mind. I have wore this playing squash etc... shouldnt really.


----------

